# Allgemeines zur Netzwerkprogrammierung(UDP,ICMP, SYN-Flag.)



## duddits (16. Mrz 2006)

Hi,

ist Möglich mit Java UDP und ICMP Packete zu verschicken und/oder beim Verbindungsaufbau nur einen SYN-Flag oder einen ACK-Flag zu senden??

Wenn ja, wie geht es oder unter was muss ich suchen?? Bei den Sockets habe ich keine Möglichkeit gefunden, vielleicht habe ich diese ja auch nur übersehen  

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir das weiterhelfen. Trotzdem schon mal danke für eurere Mühe.

mfg duddits


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Mrz 2006)

NEIN

das ist völlig unmöglich mit Java, wenn dann mit JNI und C-Code


----------



## duddits (17. Mrz 2006)

Hi,

danke für deine Antwort. Werde mich dann wohl erstmal mit C beschäftigen und dann mit JNI um das dann mittels Java zu implementieren.

mfg duddits


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Mrz 2006)

muss es denn Java sein, bei einer normalen Linux-Distri sind tonnenweise Netzwerktools (auch Low-Level) dabei...


----------

